# Coaster Pavilion Theater chair review



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I have the Berkline Premier in the front row and Coaster Pavilion in the rear. First impressions of the pavilion was they feel a bit cheaply made, a little flimsy esp the back rest , but the leather seems to be well made , when compared to my berklines the berklines seem to be built slightly better , as far as sitting in them, it is berkline hands down , the berkline is much softer , the pavilion has a stiffer feel and more firm stuffing, as well as the leather is much stiffer. I hope they will soften up some over time. AS far as mechanical functions the coaster may have the edge, but only time will tell. 

As far as the best value for the dollar? That's a hard decision. I paid roughly $500 each for the Berklines shipped , but locally I found the Coaster pavilions for $ 305 each . 

I'm sure i would have never known the difference if I had bought all pavilions and never purchased the berklines

Final thoughts: At the same price or even close BUY the Berklines , but at $300.00 each it's a bargin for the pavilions


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for passing this along Mike. :T


----------

